# Hello from Toronto.



## deleted_user (Jan 6, 2022)

I actually signed up in January 2020 but forgot to follow through because I think I never got a confirmation email back then. I usually read US based machining forums but was looking to join a Canadian one to share links and resources, especially if people are engaged in rarer activities like foundry work and casting iron.

Anyway, I share a shop with my brother who was a machinist. I know far less than he does when it comes to practical machining, but I get buy on our Lathe, Mill, Tool Grinder, and welders.  I have the design experience over my brother though... I can design just about anything if I want to.

I can't find where to add my first name in my profile, so I guess ya'll will never know it.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  Account Details -> Custom title.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 6, 2022)

Okay lets test how to post pics....

Want to see the worst POS electrical cabinet on earth? Here you go. 

Kudos to anyone who can identify what machine this belongs to


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 6, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.  Account Details -> Custom title.


Thank you sir.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 6, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Thank you sir.


Looks good!


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 6, 2022)

It is not trust me... at least in comparison to the same clone put out by grizzly.





 


More from inside my Craftex


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 6, 2022)

Okay this is my last post into my member intro, except to respond to replies that is.

I am into making tools, I want to get into metal casting, both vacuum investment casting and sand casting. I do engraving print making and make tools for that as well... I'm up to help others especially with some design help. 

I finally bought a 3D printer and have been making those items I have long planned... the long term goal was to do lost wax casting using 3D prints.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 6, 2022)

Welcome from just North of Barrie!

If you are casting metal I can offer you some cast iron brake rotors and drums .... hope to see your work soon


----------



## Canadium (Jan 7, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton! Which make of 3D printer did you get?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 7, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 7, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.


----------



## trlvn (Jan 7, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville.

Craig


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 7, 2022)

Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario. 

You are in good company here @TorontoBuilder .  I think 95% of the members here are John. Must be something about the name that makes them want to play with machinery. 

I can't help much with casting. I've never done it myself but would like to. So I'll be lurking on your posts. 

But I do have lots of junk (er, I mean *great*) stuff I could part with to help with your metal supply..... 

I think lots of members fell through the cracks during a time when the forum Email system wasn't working. Glad you persevered.


----------



## mikoyan31 (Jan 7, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Okay lets test how to post pics....
> 
> Want to see the worst POS electrical cabinet on earth? Here you go.
> 
> ...



Looks vaguely German to me.  Everything I've dealt with over the years, from motorcycles to cars to electronics, if it's German awesome mechanical, wonderful precision and craftsmanship, crap over complicated  electrical...


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 7, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Welcome from just North of Barrie!
> 
> If you are casting metal I can offer you some cast iron brake rotors and drums .... hope to see your work soon


 Thanks Brent.

I hope to be set-up to do cast iron by early next spring. I shall remember that you said that, I'll be needing more than a few rotors. My ultimate goal is to cast a 1/2 HP vertical steam engine


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 7, 2022)

Canadium said:


> Welcome from Hamilton! Which make of 3D printer did you get?



I was waiting to build a larger coreXY machine along the lines of the Voron 2.4. This fall however I scored a killer deal on 5 e-bike conversion kits that I needed to build no-weld battery packs for to fit into the aluminum extrusion cases. I designed a compression pack with 3d printed cell spacers and compression plates. Then early black Friday sales came and Creality prices were too tempting. 

I went with the Ender 3 Max, mostly for the larger build plate and the all metal hot end. I'm just now converting it to a direct drive extruder to be better able to print flexible filaments. It does print standard TPU as well as it prints PLA which is fairly well so far.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 7, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Welcome from SK.


I lived in SK for a while in the 80s while attending Uni. Nice scenery and wildlife but too cold for permanent residency


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 7, 2022)

mikoyan31 said:


> Looks vaguely German to me.  Everything I've dealt with over the years, from motorcycles to cars to electronics, if it's German awesome mechanical, wonderful precision and craftsmanship, crap over complicated  electrical...


I wish it were German. But it is Chinese.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> I lived in SK for a while in the 80s while attending Uni. Nice scenery and wildlife but too cold for permanent residency


Nice, and I agree.

You were at the U of S ? or U of R ?  What college if I may ask.

Dave     U of S BSc (EE) 1981ish and still a (frozen) resident


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 8, 2022)

Brief stint at U of S until I decided medicine was too depressing for me then U of R 

Based on where I spent most time you'd think campion college, but that was just for their cinnamon buns.


----------

